# I Don't Think



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

But hey, what do I know?

220216049922


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Methinks this is another one of the "Slava" (previously discussed on list and decided must be) fakes - but might be "official" fakes made in China using a cheap Chinese movement









Story goes Slava may have licensed a Chinese watch factory to make them, but decided the quality wasn't that good and withdrew the license - but they may still be getting made there. Nobody seems to know for 100% sure, differing stories from different folks.









The price is maybe about right for a new cheap auto, but I doubt if they have ever been "issued" or ever will be on a militray basis. I've got one came from fellow forum member in a chrome case white dial, keeps good time, weighs right, looks ok for a cheapie. If you can get one new for around a tenner plus post, it would be about right - trouble is this one is pushing up towards Alpha (BIG) money and they certainly don't have Alpha quality!

( Shows you, you *can* have the words _*Alpha*_, and _*quality*_ in the same sentence meaning Alpha is to aim for! )

Scroll down to topic "What do you make of this one" about twelve or so down, pictures there etc.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Shame; I like the brush case, looks like the Russian diver.

I like the dial font; if it was a plain black dial I might be more interested, but as you say.... with Alpha as an option....


----------

